# North Dakota Snow Goose Report



## nodakoutdoors.com

The ND G&F reports of a 5K feed east of Ellandale this morning.

There's a large buildup west of Aberdeen, and there could be a good flyway into ND along the HW 281 corridor in the next 48 hours. Still some birds moving closer to the Missouri River as well. Not much in SE ND as of yet, but that could change this weekend.


----------



## MnDiver

I was planning on going out this Fri. to northeastern SD to blast some snows...maybe I should considering ND instead. Sounds like the SOB are on the move fast. Also want to hunt the following weekend 29-30 also.. Any input would be great..


----------



## JOSHENME

I was looking at coming out next weekend. Is that going to be too late? Should i look at rescheduling? Thanks for your opinion


----------



## Miller

You should be okay coming next weekend, but you might be hunting the northern half of the state. The migration is dependnt on the weather, so only mother nature knows the timing.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting

Saw a flock of about 500 snow and blues fly over me while I was fishing this afternoon southeast of Lidgerwood. also tons of dark's and ducks flyin around! can't wait till this fall to get to hunt them!!!


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Saw the first flock of snows/blues (about 100) all spring just east of williow city today. Saw lots of Canada's. Things are starting to thaw pretty quickly up here around Bottineau. I've seen a few smaller sloughs that are almost completely open. There is more snow farther west of Bottineau but with the sunny day it's thawing quickly. Hopefully they will at least make a few stops before they hit Canada.


----------



## Brad Anderson

Waterfowl moving all day today, wish I would have brought my shotgun. Lotsa ducks and geese, there is quite a bit of open water too. Finally saw a decent number of snows moving around yesterday.


----------



## JimHansen1

For those interested in keeping tabs on the snow line - check out this website.

http://www.rap.ucar.edu/weather/surface/us_AFsnow.gif


----------



## muskat

Went out this morning and witnessed a large push heading NW of Oakes, they looked like they werent going to stop for a while.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting

Saw a large number of SOB's moving north today while fishing SE of Lidgerwood a good estimate would be around 5000! lOTS OF BIRDS! can't wait to put the sneek on some!  or maybe try decoying!!!


----------



## NDJ

they are all ready up here....going by at crusing altitude....


----------



## Mike Edwards

Most of the geese I saw today (and it was a lot) between Lidgerwood & Oakes should have been using oxygen masks. Saw a few on the ground but when you drove by they were off with the rest. There is NO surface waters in SE NoDak and with near 70 degree weather today I doubt many (or any) will stay. I put on several hundred miles in that area with poor results (2). I had fun seeing a lot of dark geese and it looks like the pheasants came out ok again this year. I think the folks near the Canadian border will have better luck since they had more snow for surface water. I wouldn't waste my time going to SE NoDak. You're in for a disappoint  ment!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Anybody seeing anything around dawson or cleveland? We're heading out there at 6:00 tomorrow morning.


----------



## QuackerSmacker

Mike, do you think it would be even worth trying it next weekend around oaks?
i was thinking about going out but maybe i wont...
:-?


----------



## torf

Saw lots of small strings flying high when i was out today north of Fairdale. Tried sneaking up on one smaller flock (only ones i saw on the ground) other than that no shots fired. Still a good day, decoying a flock of white fronts made it worth it.


----------



## Herters_Decoys

Hunted from South of Willow City over too Kramer, Upham area. Geese were everywhere. Set up a spread on a slough that was flooded and didn't have much of luck, only managed to get 2 over decoys. After we picked up we found geese everywhere on the ground. We jumped 2 different small sloughs and bagged 8. All the geese we saw go into Canada turned and started back south. Saw lots of flocks head south after you get past highway five. lots of open water.
Good luck they are finally here


----------



## Decoyer

I would have to say that SE NDs spring season was over before it began. The snows are jumping right over that part of the state.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Right Decoyer, as you know we saw way to many flocks flying high and heading north, but it was nice to see the birds try to work the dekes, I think Im going to unpack the the trailer this week, and put stuff away until this fall.


----------



## Decoyer

Yep goosebuster. 
I think it is time for me to start getting ready for spring crappies.


----------



## KEN W

This has to be the shortest Spring Season yet.After I left you guys yesterday afternoon,I drove straight north for 275 miles.I didn't see any geese until I was north of Carrington.There were some groups of 1-3000 between Carrington and Rugby.After that it was too dark to see.

I went out west of Bottineau after lunch today.I drove from here to Westhope and then back along the border,zigzaging.I saw 3 or 4 groups of 3-5000 on the ground.It appears the mother lode has moved into Canada already.

I'm sure there are still some to come but the big migration seems to have overflown us.


----------



## KEN W

By the way...thanks for the hunt guys...even though we didn't slaughter them,I still enjoyed being there and meeting some die-hard goose hunters.


----------



## mallard

Well I tried snow goose hunting over decoys for the first time on saturday.Wow is that frustrating!I found a 1/2 section of chissel plowed corn loaded end to end with geese.Set up later and had probably20-40 different flocks work the decoys only to flare 150 yards out.Tried getting hold of you guys that know a heck of allot more about SOBs than I do but Chris wasnt answering his phone .I was on the X big time.Had the flight lane over top,A roost 2 miles away that was holding thousands,also found out that texas rags seem to spook the geese more than they help.Many birds were moving north,but I also seen plenty come back south towards evening.Even though I had poor luck on Saturday it still is pretty cool watching the birds tornado right over the top of you and do barrel rolls as they loose air pressure,even though I couldnt finish them.Did you guys see flock after flock of specklebellies?I had a flock land in the decoys.Time to pull the boat out and get it ready for fishing tournaments.


----------



## Mike Edwards

QuackerSmacker said:


> Mike, do you think it would be even worth trying it next weekend around oaks?
> i was thinking about going out but maybe i wont..ote] I think the season is over for that part of state. Try north of Hwy 2. That area had snow this winter and may hold geese there for awhile


----------



## gandergrinder

Well boys it was a fun weekend of hunting. Frustrating but still a good time. We did all we could but really did not have the best conditions to work with.

Mallard
No amount of expierience could really bring in the birds this weekend. The birds we did get to decoy were very few in comparison to the amount we saw. The birds wanted to go north and once they decided that it was pretty much impossible to get them to stop. I learned a ton about decoying snows in the spring this weekend and feel pretty confident that if we ever get a snowline in ND that the shooting will be pretty good. I think that given the conditions we had we did really well.


----------



## GooseBuster3

I think the ext time we get a snowline, im going to pass shoot birds, im done decoying the bastards!!! As for the migration and hunting next weekend, I wouldnt even waste the time to go out, you guys from MN have no idea on how many birds I saw migrate this weekend. The fat lady has song, and the birds are gone.


----------



## Qwack

Trolled along the SD border on Sat morning from I-29 to west of Oakes. We saw a couple big flocks on the ground early and ended up with only 1. Saw flock after flock flying high and north. We didn't see any lower than the stratosphere after 8:30 am. Had a good time seeing all the waterfowl, pheasants, deer, etc. Decided it wasn't worth going out today. Time to get ready for trap shooting.


----------



## mallard

Gandergrinder,I had plenty of birds that were decoying,I just couldnt finish them.The migration was on thats for sure,but I had a great spot that a lot of geese wanted to be at.I just didnt have the experience or equipment neccessary to finish the birds.The texas rags are going in the dumpster tommorrow.I am with GB3 I am pass shooting from now on.


----------



## tsodak

I was down around Britton SD this weekend, and in all the years I lived there, I have never seena faster migration, or jumpier birds. I had 20000 in one field, parked over a mile away, and got out of the vehicle. Bam, they were gone. Never seen anything like it. Amazing. But them rags can still be handy on accoasion in the fall, dont throw them away, I'll carry em to the dump for ya. Tom

ps, on the way home tonight, I did see some pretty good numbers right around Verona, but I doubt they will be around long, unless we see a major weather change.


----------



## KEN W

Mallard...We had the same thing...Hundreds of birds above us.1 or 2 passes and most would leave.We had a very good realistic spread with water decoys and lots of windsocks that moved very well on Friday.We had 4 e-callers going.All the birds we got came in pairs.Half were Ross geese,that aren't as smart as snows.Every bird was an adult.Tough to decoy those things after they have been hunted hard for 7 months.


----------



## Decoyer

Ken is right. Unless the birds want to stick around in the area you are pretty much screwed. If you have a really good spot, then they might circle you a few times, but that is it. If the birds want to go north, there just isn't much you can do about it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hunting should pick up in the next 3 weeks as the juvies roll in. They aren't in a hurry to go up and starve...so we should get a few more chances. They will be hit and miss though.


----------



## Nick Roehl

Hunted a little south and west of Oakes. Found a great corn stubble field close to a roost. Ended up with 1. Like someone else said the rags seemed to spook them. The only thing that made it worth it was the unbelievable amount of Pintails locking into our spread. I have never seen that many sprigs in my life. Had a boat load of specks, canadians, mallards, and widgeons drop in for a look also, but the snows where flying high and fast.


----------



## JOSHENME

Hey guys, quick question. i am coming out on thursday this week. Which direction am i going to be better off going. North or South. i have no plans so i can go on roamer mode. Any input would be appreciated.
Thanks Agian


----------



## gandergrinder

One direction. North.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Just got home from hunting this morning, birds were flying really low over a road ditch and I managed to bag 3 birds, should have had more if my brother and his friend could have shot straight. The birds are in a pockets all over the place, there 10,000 here 5,000 there. you just have to fill the gas tank and drive. But the birds were still trying to migrate in this wind. I hope this weather we are supposed to get this week will hold the birds in the area I was hunting.


----------



## gandergrinder

GB3,
You finally killed something. :lol: I always knew you would give up easy on the decoys, you quitter. So when are you selling all your coys to me.  Send me a PM or give me a call tonight so I can hear all about the "big" shoot.


----------



## Matt Jones

I got back from SD yesterday and there are still LOTS of birds down there. We hunted around a roost of several hundred thousand on Saturday. It was an iced over lake that was covered with them. I wouldn't call it quits yet. I'm scheduled to work next weekend but might I think I might suddenly get 'Ill', if you get my drift. There's birds.

Oh yeah, we ended up killing over 80 while I was down there on Friday and Saturday. I wanted to hunt with you guys but already had plans with another group in SoDak.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Jones we should get together this weekend for a hunt. I might head up the DL area with GanderGrinder. Let me know if you want to hook up.


----------



## Pluckem

Got back from South Dakota yesterday. Hunted all day Friday and Saturday, and then Sunday morning. All I can say is it was tough! I think I belly-crawled at least a mile and that is no exaggeration. Birds seemed like they didnt know what they wanted to do. Some were flying north and some were going back south. Of course all of them were about 2 miles up. They were on the ground from 7am to 930am then again from 5pm to sundown. Did not leave us much time to hunt them but there was lots of driving in between those times just in case we could get lucky and find some on the ground, but it didnt happen. The birds were tough to bring down, had at least 4 of them hit real hard more than once and they didnt come down, and it was with 3.5 inch 10 gauge shells. Only method that worked was sneaking them, tried to do some pass shooting but the birds were coming straight down into the fields from way up there, I'm surprised some of them didnt start on fire when the were re-entering the earth's atmosphere. managed to get 33 of them between 2 of us so it wasnt that bad of a weekend, should have had more but thats how it goes. On the way home we didnt see anything from the state line to Bismarck, not even Canadas, we were on highway 83. Friend of mine went down by Alkiline lake on Sunday and 4 of them shot 27 birds. hopefully this weather we are supposed to get will slow them up a bit. Good luck to all.


----------



## Fetch

Now thats a real Hunt :lol:

I hope they are still around this weekend -

Is their a cooridor they are using. or are they spread out ???


----------



## GooseBuster3

Grinder, lets just put it this way, geese flying over the road and im just sitting there watching the damn things as they glide right infront of me. I was looking for neckbands. But i manged to pop a really nice blue. I shoulf have mounted it, but I cleaned it with out thinking about that while I was cleaning the birds. Hopefully this weekend will bring on bigger and better hunts!!! We need to mow down some birds up by DL!!!


----------



## QuackerSmacker

I have talked to some farmers down by oaks they say they estimate 40 to 50 thousand flew in today. They said the SOBs are in every corn field they can see. The james river has started to melt but the sides are the only thing thats water, most of the big sloughs are not melted.
Now all we need is that bad weather to show up like its suposed to and keep them heer a while, and show em whos boss. :lol:


----------



## Decoyer

This is some old info, but I heard that there are good numbers of geese by Tappen for those of you by Bismarck.


----------



## Dean Nelson

Birds are thick up here! We got a good amount of sheet water that flooded out some of the corn feilds and the geese seem to be loving it.


----------



## Miller

Dean, can you define "up here"? You sound like a kid in high school holding the big secret. :bs: :idiot:

Can you elaborate on area so others can get an idea as to the migration?


----------



## Dean Nelson

Up around DL.


----------



## Miller

Thanks :withstupid: :wink:  !


----------



## GooseBuster3

I akso heard that yesterday many birds moved into the oakes area. I heard this from a farmer that lives south of Ludden. So its not old news


----------



## muskat

Had reliable reports that some 40 thousand are holding NW of Lidgerwood also, they have been there for 4 days now, unharrased.


----------



## QuackerSmacker

I recieved more info from the oaks farmers, they say that more geese are moving up and hardly any have left. Weather reports down there say there is a 25% chance for snow on friday.


----------



## snowgoosekiller

there are large groups of snow geese built up west of lidgerwood. I heard this from local farmers and the tewaukon game refuge. GOOD SHOOTIN!!! :sniper:


----------



## FACE

Hey do the snows get pressured as much in nd as they do in sd?


----------



## 870 XPRS

I can't speak for SD as i haven't hunted their more than a day, but as for the pressure in ND. The SE part of the state is generally bogged down with hunters and their is generally about 7 pickups everywhere you see a whirlwind of birds going down. Last week the birds really moved into the area on thursday and throughout the weekend, the word must have gotten out fast, by saturday every flock on the ground was being worked within minutes.

Hopefully this weekend a huntable number will still be in the SE ND area and the hunting pressure has died down a bit. :bartime:


----------



## gandergrinder

My buddy called from Devils Lake and said the geese are pretty thick in that area. He managed to get 16 this morning. Said that the snow was mostly melting.


----------



## Dean Nelson

Most birds in the DL area are going south. Wehave snow on the ground and ice on the ponds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Jighead, from the site, just got back from a trip to Devils Lake and said he only saw two small flocks and they were going south. He was S and SE of Devils Lake going E towards I-29.

fYI


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

A group of friends were out decoying today in Cen. ND. They had about 30 down when I talked to them a few minutes ago. They claimed that most of their birds came from the north....so that's good news!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Well Im off to shoot to SOB'S. Will report when I get back on sunday. GG bring those damn windsocks, and dont forget!!!!!


----------



## GooseBuster3

Well Im off to shoot to SOB'S. Will report when I get back on sunday. GG bring those damn windsocks, and dont forget!!!!!


----------



## Austin Bachmeier

Gonna try hurdsfield, got one band already, bring on the collars..... 8)


----------



## boelke116

If anyone gets reports of snows in the Richland County area, please let me know!


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting

hey I didn't see to many SOB's yesterday while driving around south and west of lidgerwood saw a huge number of birds flying through but nothing on the ground but maybe you can get luck and find some on the ground. we decoyed sat. morning, sat. night, and sunday morning all in the same corn field near forman, we set up about 3 hundred decoys and all and ended up shooting 7 which is weak but nothin would decoy! :******: :******: :******: :******: well thats all I know for now...


----------



## JOSHENME

I just returned from a trip devils lake. i did alright on friday, however with sun and no clouds saturday and sunday i saw planes flying lower than birds. When i left on sunday there was a good amount of birds left. However they were on the move. I did not see alot on the ground. When i was traveling home i did see alot of birds along 218. It appered that they were going to stay in hte area for a while. Good luck to all and i hope you get the birds i could not hit. lol


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

We did okay this weekend. Hunted Cen. ND to S. ND and had constant birds in and around our area.

We had a great spot on Wed. that was unposted and we were going to ask permission Fri. night. Showed up Fri. afternoon and it was locked up tight. Some guys from the Twin Cities tore up the roads, fields, and did some crazy stuff and the landowner shut the land down. So our water spot was toast....headed into the fields.

With our shortcomings with our preferred spot, we had to resort to a last minute cornfield we found at dusk on Fri. Set up Sat. and there wasn't enough birds to keep us busy, but we managed 8. There was a small roost nearby and some unsuspecting loners kept popping in for a visit.

We took a long drive up north Sat. afternoon, but we didn't see much of anything and ended up back in our original area. Still around 30-40K in our area.

Set up in a cornfield between 2 roosts. The birds decoyed too well. They would come in so low we expected them to be canadas, and we lost a lot of opportunities. Heck one tried to land on me and I didn't see it??? Not much to complain about though. We had a lot of small flocks work our spread. But our shooting was something left to be desired. We made Federal rich.

Late Sun. morning a ton of birds were on the move, or what concentrations remain. The roost next to us sucked in a lot of VERY HIGH flying birds, so our area should be pretty good still. We probably had 30K come over our spread.

We're still waiting on the juvies, still only seeing a few here and there and most of our harvested birds Sun. were matures.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Doug called and it's the most birds going north he's seen all year this morning over his house. Appears a lot are riding the south wind today.

Could clear out most of S. ND's birds.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Bring on the juvy's!! The hunting aint over yet. We are just getting started.
I think we were'nt ready for those 25-30 yard shots. We have been mowing ever birds down that comes in at 40-50 yards though. So I think we still think inour minds that they are 45 yards and we over correct on the shots. Man I hope our shooting isnt that bad when the juvy's strart showing up.


----------



## duxnbux

After temps sky rocked to the 70s yesterday I thought it might be all but over...but the current weather pattern looks like it could potentially push some birds back south from the north, of course it all depends on how much it snows, where it snows and where the birds are. It is definately better than 70 degrees with south winds.....at least for a snow goose hunter.


----------



## Decoyer

I am just worried that the big push might actually be north of the system that is supposed to hit the northern part of the state. I have been hearing some birds are as far north as Regina, SK already.


----------



## brent weyer

I hope some birds hang around a bit longer, I can't get to nd until april 25. I know it's late but maybe there is a chance.


----------



## brent weyer

I looked at the predicted forecast for the next ten days and it looks good. It looks cold and snowy maybe, hopefully that will keep them late into april.


----------



## KEN W

Here comes the snow...bigtime...the forcast says we are supposed to get 1-2 FEET over the next 3 days.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Here's a couple pics for the Nodak crew to ponder.

For those who missed it, the second picture was the day you all missed. :bs:

Bring on the snow!!! :snow: :snow: :snow: We could use another round.


----------



## GooseBuster3

Sun was a sight to see, birds dropping from way up in the sky, it was way to cool. 
Well went out last night for a drive and managed to bag 2 mature snows. My buddy pushed then over the top of me and I nailed 2 out of my 3 shots. The swans are really starting to show. Lets hope it snows up north!!


----------



## Matt Jones

Killed 33 yesterday...the rare pink phase!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Hey Jones,

Are you sure those aren't lawn flamingos??? :thumb:


----------



## MRN

Exactly what I was thinking - but it would be super cool to have flamingo's buzzing the dekes like the swans do....

Nice photos guys.

M.


----------



## Maverick

Hey the Flamingos taste like chicken, but doesn't everything? Anyways nice pic JONES... glad to see some one laying the hurt on some!!

Mav...

Let's make some more pictures like that.....
SNOW PATROL???? :sniper:


----------



## bigblackfoot

Hey jones whats the deal? I tried to get a hold of you on wedsnday night,but you were mia. Its cool though sunny and windy usually doesnt equal to many snows but we have to go for sure this weekend. Maybe we can shoot 50 this time istead of just 33. :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones

Man, I was all about going but PJ flaked out and didn't show. I thought he called you? We called Amy but couldn't get ahold of you with your cell out of commission.

I got to work all weekend, but next Tues we'll have to go cap some SOB's. :lol:


----------



## mallard

Brent,if you want to hunt snow geese April 25 or after you are going to have to hunt in Saskatchewan.Scouted all day and put some serious miles on my pickup.It is over unless someone is lucky enough to find a pocket of juveniles which migrate later than adults.I would hate to see you waste your time and money.Besides according to Chris and several others here Saskatchewan is a blast.Good luck.


----------



## Doug Panchot

We just drove around a bit on Saturday (10a-5pm). We were able to get 7 (2 adult snows, 1 adult blue, 2 juvy snows and blues). We were jumping shooting them. We only had the one sneak. It's too bad we only got two shots each at the flock (2-3 hundred). Belly crawling and auto's don't go well. We attempt another flock (20 or so) that we REALLY had to work for. The edge of the grass was only a foot and a half and we got about 200yds down the edge (about 120yds from the birds and they just at that time went out to feed. There was an hour down the tubes. Sure had fun on the last hunt of the season. Can't wait for Sept. 1.


----------



## mallard

Jones,Did you go out chasing SOBs today?If so how did you do?


----------

